# Deposit for event space rental



## Zon (Jan 1, 2015)

I am renting a room in a bar for a private party, the fee is very low as they plan to make most money from selling drinks but they want us to give the ma deposit. Of course with receipt and contract but I still feel a little nervous about losing it somehow. Maybe they are disappointed how much people buy, or what ever reason the relationship turns sour. I've worked with bars before and they are not the most honest of people.

Anyone know where I would stand legally or what I could do if they refused? Ie they say that we broke something with no evidence that it wasn't broken before, or some other reason they magically think up.

They want the deposit in cash, with a signed contract and hand written receipt from the bar.


----------

